# OK to give puppies salmon oil?



## paranthesis (Jan 14, 2009)

Salmon oil helps with the development of the brain. It also hurts in the housebreaking process. It tends to oil up the intestines and can cause stools to slide out quite unexpectedly. You're better off feeding them a dog food already high in Omega 3 and DHA (Wellness, Innova, Solid Gold).


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

And you don't want them to get salmonella. (insert emoticon here)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

paranthesis said:


> Salmon oil helps with the development of the brain. It also hurts in the housebreaking process. It tends to oil up the intestines and can cause stools to slide out quite unexpectedly. You're better off feeding them a dog food already high in Omega 3 and DHA (Wellness, Innova, Solid Gold).


??????????
How 'bout statistics on this? One would have to be giving a much higher dose than recommended for this to occur. While my only problem with feeding fish oil is that I do not like the way it makes dogs smell, I have known NO one who does whose dogs have stool sliding out. I'm pretty sure we'd be hearing THAT one, and that the many veterinarians who prescribe it would stop doing so, and quickly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My crew takes what I use... the Carlson's Finest Fish Oil. It is a liquid, has a lemon flavor and really no fish odor. I've even used it to make a delicious salad dressing. Of course, for a pupper you'd use a smaller dose. I've had no issues with it causing loose stools. BTW, the Carlson's was recommended to me by my physician. I've also used the Icelandic Pure for the dogs.


----------



## paranthesis (Jan 14, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> ??????????
> How 'bout statistics on this? One would have to be giving a much higher dose than recommended for this to occur. While my only problem with feeding fish oil is that I do not like the way it makes dogs smell, I have known NO one who does whose dogs have stool sliding out. I'm pretty sure we'd be hearing THAT one, and that the many veterinarians who prescribe it would stop doing so, and quickly.


You can find the same thing being said here:
http://www.thedogguardian.com/supplements.html
and here:
http://beaglesavvy.com/blog/index.php?s=beagles&paged=18

It's actually taken straight from Job Michael Evans book on housetraining, written after he'd housetrained hundreds of dogs and puppies of all breeds, co-written a best-selling book on dog training, travelled to New York and New Jersey with a veterinary nutritionist and speaking partner, and consulted with a caseworker he had worked with for 15 years. There are no statistics given, but he doesn't mince words when he says salmon oil can give your dog the runs and this isn't a guy whose often been accused on not knowing what he's talking about. He also isn't too high on vitamin C supplementation due to the same diarrheic effects.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This comes from the SeaPet website.


> *DHA* (from fish oil) has been shown to be a key in neural development. Research, unveiled at the 2004 American Veterinary Medical Association convention, examined the role DHA (a long-chain omega-3 polyunsaturated fatty acid) - plays in puppies' neural development.
> 
> The research shows *"that puppies nourished with enhanced (high) levels of dietary docosahexaenoic acid (DHA) were smarter, more trainable than typical-DHA (low-DHA) nourished puppies."*
> 
> ...


Also, Dr Shawn Messonier, a vet here in the DFW area has many books and articles which include an endorsement for fish oil.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

paranthesis said:


> You can find the same thing being said here:
> http://www.thedogguardian.com/supplements.html
> and here:
> http://beaglesavvy.com/blog/index.php?s=beagles&paged=18
> ...


The Dog Guardian clearly states "over-supplementation can easily produce loose stools and make good control difficult for the dog." The Beagle Savvy blog is the same articl, with "Beagle" inserted - "over-supplementation can easily produce loose stools and make good control difficult for your Beagle".

I'm not a big fan of supplements, I feed a food that my dogs do very well on, and probiotics, but I have been teaching Puppy classes for over 25 years and none of my clients who supplement have had housetraining issues, nor any of my colleagues who are breeders/exhibitors/trainers. Of course, they are all fully capable of reading directions and administering thecorrect dosage.


----------



## paranthesis (Jan 14, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> The Dog Guardian clearly states "over-supplementation can easily produce loose stools and make good control difficult for the dog." The Beagle Savvy blog is the same articl, with "Beagle" inserted - "over-supplementation can easily produce loose stools and make good control difficult for your Beagle".


Try using these two links, it will help you see the verbage better:
http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...ntestines+slide-out&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&
http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:C7xOZlc5jCYJ:beaglesavvy.com/blog/index.php%3Fs%3Dbeagles%26paged%3D18+oil-up-the-intestines+slide-out&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

paranthesis said:


> Try using these two links, it will help you see the verbage better:
> http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...ntestines+slide-out&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&
> http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...intestines+slide-out&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us


Again, as referenced to oversupplementation. 

Do you have a dog?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I give salmon oil to all my dogs and foster puppies and not once have they had loose stool...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well for anedotal information purposes I will speak from personal experience. I have given my dogs starting at 8 weeks of age 1200 mg fish oil capsules and have never experienced stools sliding out unexpectedly. Not saying it does not happen but just I have never heard of it. I think the benefits far outweigh the "known" side effects.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Well for anedotal information purposes I will speak from personal experience. I have given my dogs starting at 8 weeks of age 1200 mg fish oil capsules and have never experienced stools sliding out unexpectedly. Not saying it does not happen but just I have never heard of it. I think the benefits far outweigh the "known" side effects.


 
Are you _sure???? :curtain:_


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Are you _sure???? :curtain:_


 

Ummmmm yeaaaaaaaaa! :scratchch


----------



## Big Dawg (Jun 11, 2017)

I recall a post I read sometime back in another community where the poster blamed salmon oil, (giving five pills twice a day without Vet approval), for the dog's death. We give Teddy one pill a day. We follow the advice of our primary physician and a Vet who believes in 'low dosages of any medication, and then up it slowly to the confirmed levels set by professionals. Better dog foods already contain ingredients that enhance salmon oil.

I am amazed at how many people hesitate to get professional advice over the phone.


----------

